# 1 Critter Nation 3 Boys and...!?



## samtom89 (Aug 22, 2012)

I will be getting my Critter Nation in the mail soon and then my 3 ratties soon after. I have done my homework on diet/housing/behavior/health/etc. I'd say my weakest area is easily knowledge on possible accessories for in and out of the cage.

I've already been shown the awesome *critter pod* that you can put on the floor of the cage or hang from the ceiling. From what I've read this thing tends to be the favorite accessory for most peoples rats. And I'll also be getting a *ratoob* which looks absolutely brilliant.

*Critter Pod*








*Ratoob*









What's you're favorite accessory in or out of your cage? My hope is that I'll be able to combine all of everyone's favorite accessories for the perfect setup 8)

Thanks


----------



## SIN_sarah (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine would be hammocks. My rats have always loved them. Most of the time I just make them myself but you can buy some really cool ones.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

A flowe pot on its side. My rats adore it, they use it for stashing food, sleeping in/on, climbing, all sorts of things. It stays warm in the winter and cool in the summer. The best part is that you can get one at the dollar store and they have different sizes


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Honestly, the best rat toys/accessories are the cheapest ones.

If you have a dollar-type store, go there with rat goggles on and you will see toys in everything. Baskets and containers from the dollar store are always a hit with my guys. They usually have colorful washcloths that can be hung up with something as simple as paperclips for hammocks.

Don't forget a tissue box! Leave the tissues in and remove the little plastic bit, leaving them with a hiding spot full of nesting material to rip out and disperse all over the cage.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

My rats LOOOVE baskets  and of course a variety of hammock types. They love willow tunnels too as chews the chewable houses just get peed on in my cage


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

Tissue boxes! XD or something that will last longer is this superpet chinchilla bath house i bought (minus the sand) It's quite big but they enjoy going in there when i fill it with blankets/tissues


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My guys Love boxes, specifically the smallest box they can fit into to, which is either a small kleenex box or their cracker box. They sometimes get into full or half soda boxes, beer boxes, coffee cans cut so its like an igloo. My guys Also Love edible logs, I always have one in their play area and normally I have one in their cage but lately we've been forgetting to buy some.

For out of the cage if you can Rats Love milk crates (I like to cover the tops with rags since I did have a rat get his foot caught in the 1.5 inch diamond spacing somehow). Those plastic boxes they sell for lockers, the large and medium size ones work as well. I have 2 of the small ones that I put on their sides or use as "Bridges". I think you can also hang them up in the critter nation but not sure.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

My guys Love boxes, specifically the smallest box they can fit into to, which is either a small kleenex box or their cracker box. They sometimes get into full or half soda boxes, beer boxes, coffee cans cut so its like an igloo. My guys Also Love edible logs, I always have one in their play area and normally I have one in their cage but lately we've been forgetting to buy some.<br><br>For out of the cage if you can Rats Love milk crates (I like to cover the tops with rags since I did have a rat get his foot caught in the 1.5 inch diamond spacing somehow). Those plastic boxes they sell for lockers, the large and medium size ones work as well. I have 2 of the small ones that I put on their sides or use as "Bridges". I think you can also hang them up in the critter nation but not sure.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I think those edible logs are made out of alfalfa or something similar they can't digest they are like candy to them. Boxes are a HUGE hit


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> I think those edible logs are made out of alfalfa or something similar they can't digest they are like candy to them. Boxes are a HUGE hit


Yes, they are made of alfalfa and I don't recommend them.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree that's why I brought it up. I find my rats LOVE the willow tunnels to chew and they are so much healthier


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

He he, this is not exactly my ideal accessory but my boys LOVE to sleep in their litter box (sigh) No matter how many hammocks and houses I buy the only darn thing that sleep in is that litter box! Even if I give them hard or grainy litter!!! (Sigh) 


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Goodwill and the dollar store are my favorite places to go rat accessory hunting. Baskets boxes and all sorts of stuff. Goodwill always has some odd shaped baskets that my girls love. Hammocks are a big hit too. I like the lixit brand hidey house. Its oblong and marketed for Guinea pigs


----------

